# Another public apology required.



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I again acted like a raving lunatic last night. Going off on John Oscar in a very rude way. I did this because I was in a very melancholy mood due to Fathers day and my having not seen my father for more than 3 years and not even having a picture of him to remind me of him. I immediately seized upon a post by John about acquiring prep items at a discount by buying storage units that had been forfeited due to lack of payment. I had lost all of my family pictures and many precious items like a blanket my mother made for me before she died and other things, because while I was deployed the automatic payment for the unit went to the wrong account. I didn't get the notification and it was auctioned off 6 months later... a month before I returned from a deployment. Those items ultimately ended up thrown in a dumpster because they held no value to the person who bought it. So I have held a long standing grudge (probably unwarranted, because someone will always buy those units) against the people who buy and rent storage units.

Regardless of my causes, my words where vitriolic and uncalled for. I have deleted the posts and would ask that anyone quoting them remove them as well, because I am ashamed to have acted in that manner. John actually demonstrated very good restraint by not lashing back at me and for that I am grateful. So for the record and for posterity...

I, Old SF Guy, do humbly apologize to John Oscar and beg his forgiveness.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Look Chief, you had a damn good reason, if there is anything I can do to help just say the word, no apologies needed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

John Oscar said:


> Look Chief, you had a damn good reason, if there is anything I can do to help just say the word, no apologies needed.


You're an okay guy!

NOte: I am still going to have fun at your expense with your idea for a shipping container compound. But I mean nothing personal by it. It is just too ripe for humor for me to pass up.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Was it the Monkey Porn that brought you back?

Cool thing to do SF. You're a hell of a guy!


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

It takes a honest man to admit when he's wrong. I applaud that in a man.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Was it the Monkey Porn that brought you back?
> 
> Cool thing to do SF. You're a hell of a guy!


Actually it was. It's hard to stay upset when your laughing so hard your ribs hurt. Thanks for helping me down from my shooting stand.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Outstanding on both sides! ^jbrooks said it-it's takes a little pride,but a big man to admit that,and equally to you John,it can also be just as tough to forgive.Kudo's to both of ya.Now let's get back to monkey porn!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

All you guys are sick lil' monkeys! (and I secretly love you so much!)


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

It takes a big man to apologize, And it takes a big man to accept it so graciously. I'm so thankful to be in such good company! 

(Monkeys and all! LOL)


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> Outstanding on both sides! ^jbrooks said it-it's takes a little pride,but a big man to admit that,and equally to you John,it can also be just as tough to forgive.Kudo's to both of ya.Now let's get back to monkey porn!


That's pretty good....;-)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG< right turn Clyde. You guys, I keep randomly finding orangatang puntang and monkey porn all over the damn place. Gives a "hole" new meaing to rally monkey.
Johny Chimpo, monkey ****ing a football, monkey jizz, monkey shine, spank the monkey, and monkey on my back.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I again acted like a raving lunatic last night. Going off on John Oscar in a very rude way. I did this because I was in a very melancholy mood due to Fathers day and my having not seen my father for more than 3 years and not even having a picture of him to remind me of him. I immediately seized upon a post by John about acquiring prep items at a discount by buying storage units that had been forfeited due to lack of payment. I had lost all of my family pictures and many precious items like a blanket my mother made for me before she died and other things, because while I was deployed the automatic payment for the unit went to the wrong account. I didn't get the notification and it was auctioned off 6 months later... a month before I returned from a deployment. Those items ultimately ended up thrown in a dumpster because they held no value to the person who bought it. So I have held a long standing grudge (probably unwarranted, because someone will always buy those units) against the people who buy and rent storage units.
> 
> Regardless of my causes, my words where vitriolic and uncalled for. I have deleted the posts and would ask that anyone quoting them remove them as well, because I am ashamed to have acted in that manner. John actually demonstrated very good restraint by not lashing back at me and for that I am grateful. So for the record and for posterity...
> 
> I, Old SF Guy, do humbly apologize to John Oscar and beg his forgiveness.


Screw that piece of shit. He wants to own slaves. 
In the words of the great Tommy Lasorda......... I don't want nothin bad to happen to that guy, but I hope he gets run over by a car.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Screw that piece of shit. He wants to own slaves.
> In the words of the great Tommy Lasorda......... I don't want nothin bad to happen to that guy, but I hope he gets run over by a car.


Arizona...you crack me up man... The apology was for my soul and conscience not his...his accepting it graciously speaks well of him.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm kind of late to this but I don't see the need for you to make a public apology. I was reading some of the stuff he posted and was like you got to be kidding me. Anybody can create a user profile and post, and sometimes that anybody turns out to be a very strange duck. I was starting to wondering Oscar was actually survivalist77. Had ol' survivalist 77 finally figured out the spell check thing and decided to have another go at it under a new profile name. Same kind of strangeness.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey....to me it makes no difference....at the point in the topic he had done nothing to warrant me acting that way and even if he had I shouldn't have acted the way I did. Again....it's my lack of self control I am apologizing to him and the community for. As far as John Oscar goes...who he really is and what he's about will become apparent as he continues to interact with us. I will let him be responsible for what he says and I will take responsibility for what I say. Just the way I see things.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

You two men are class act guys, I appreciate being around men such as yourselves!


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Arizona really does not like me.... I am like all scared and stuffs..... Really I am.....

I have absolutely nothing but respect for anyone having anything to do with SF, I was lucky enough to be able to be an attached tag-along on a deployment once, it is one of my best experiences in 14 years of the army. Was just a training mission in Mali, but Absolutely loved every minuet of it, is what the entire army should be, every single one I met earned his position, pulled his weight, and deserves respect.

Some of the greatest men I ever had the honor of knowing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Bamako!!! Been there a few times... Just south of Timbuktu...but I think they have changed the name since I went. Good beer too. If you're not afraid of the recycled bottles. Just another tu-bob in Africa. 

Où en sont les femmes blanches séjour?

and

Si vous pointez ce fusil à moi encore une fois, je vais mettre dans le cul!

and
Si vous ne voulez pas m'écouter, je vais déchirer votre bras et vous battre à mort avec elle. 

That's about all the french I learned


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

John Oscar said:


> Arizona really does not like me.... I am like all scared and stuffs..... Really I am.....












Pokin' the bear....:grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Bamako!!! Been there a few times... Just south of Timbuktu...but I think they have changed the name since I went. Good beer too. If you're not afraid of the recycled bottles. Just another tu-bob in Africa.
> 
> Où en sont les femmes blanches séjour?
> 
> ...


I should have learned more because once I was trying to tell a Mali army soldier to displace to a new position and instead called him a "Soldier of Pleasure!" ...

Big difference between " Soldat déplacer ici" and "Soldat de plaisir" but they sound alot alike with a ******* accent!


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

We went to Timbuktu !!! I rode on the back of the 4 seater hummer, strapped myself down to the fuel cans and hung on for dear life, going airborne over the sandunes the whole way. They ran out of BEER !!! I mean the whole damn city and surrounding area !!!! we drank every bottle within miles !!!!! OMG peace corpse chicks !!!!

All the nights sleeping and having a good time on the rooftops, Making napalm and blowing up the drums !!!! Hell even helping the dentist yank out teeth for the simulated refugee influx !!!! seeing the face of the vet when her driver ran over 3 dogs and did not even blink !!!! OMG the layover in Spain !!!! rented a van, got it stuck in an alley and drove on through, tires screaming !!!

Just flat out amazing from start to finish !!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

John Oscar said:


> We went to Timbuktu !!! I rode on the back of the 4 seater hummer, strapped myself down to the fuel cans and hung on for dear life, going airborne over the sandunes the whole way. They ran out of BEER !!! I mean the whole damn city and surrounding area !!!! we drank every bottle within miles !!!!! OMG peace corpse chicks !!!!
> 
> All the nights sleeping and having a good time on the rooftops, Making napalm and blowing up the drums !!!! Hell even helping the dentist yank out teeth for the simulated refugee influx !!!! seeing the face of the vet when her driver ran over 3 dogs and did not even blink !!!! OMG the layover in Spain !!!! rented a van, got it stuck in an alley and drove on through, tires screaming !!!
> 
> Just flat out amazing from start to finish !!!


Well Arizona.... That kind of settles it for me.... He's been there amongst us... Can't make shit like that up. So aside from any other posts John has made about castles and such...He's OK with me...and again...sorry I went off on you John.

P.S. If you remember any of the names of the guys you went over with can you PM them to me...Bet I know a few of them.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

I was only assigned to them for 3 months 16 years ago and my memory for names sooks, I still have the AAM they gave me though, company commander was Maj Johnson, a Psyops guy put me in for it, was told only 2 of us attached slackers got an award so kinda proud of it. was C-CO, 1BN was actually deployed 03 Feb to 06 Apr 98, but got to hang out for a month before that to get classes ready, though most of that time was spent at home, I got a lot of pics though, let me figure out how to attach an image to a PM and will see if you know the faces. I just remember the men.

OMG that vet was freaking hot, was a Cpt that got pulled from someplace in europe, I mean she was so hot she got 4 of us to wrestle a monster chit covered pig to the ground so she could give it some shots, Biggest damn pig I have ever seen, think I have pics of it as well !!! funny thing is she looks a lot like the chick in the pic poking the bear.

Man I am grinning ear to ear thinking of this stuff, this conversation alone is worth 1,000 posts of Arizona saying you suck psycho. 

Anyway let me figure out how to get the pics onto this laptop, then how to PM them to you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well Arizona.... That kind of settles it for me.... He's been there amongst us... Can't make shit like that up. So aside from any other posts John has made about castles and such...He's OK with me...and again...sorry I went off on you John.
> 
> P.S. If you remember any of the names of the guys you went over with can you PM them to me...Bet I know a few of them.


John Oscar, if Old Sf Guy says your bona fides check out, that's good enough for me.
Thank you for serving our country.
(I am still of the opinion that there is no defensive position that can not be defeated by a determined enemy, however)


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

We all got to go off every now and then . Cool to see the apology to John and how John responded back shows me he is a good guy . 

Reps to you both . Very cool to see .


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahh any defense can be cracked, the trick is to make it to expensive to do so, the type of men that could do it are few and far between, would take more than a couple retired military pencil pushing remf's.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Well John Oscar, I am doing some testing for you today to see if your idea of shitting in garbage cans works well. I dropped a deuce in the garbage can at the hotel before I left for work this morning. I'll let you know if the Mexican maid (sort of like a prole) cleaned it out when I get back. :lol:


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

You know, there's a reason so many of us like you Old SF Guy... 

And it looks like John Oscar might just fit in too.

Monkey porn will make you go blind, or make you wish you were.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

GAHH go back and get that Poo !!!! that stuff is valuable !!!!!!

https://www.engineeringforchange.org/news/2012/11/21/ten_ways_to_put_human_waste_to_use.html


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

John Oscar said:


> I was only assigned to them for 3 months 16 years ago and my memory for names sooks, I still have the AAM they gave me though, company commander was Maj Johnson, a Psyops guy put me in for it, was told only 2 of us attached slackers got an award so kinda proud of it. was C-CO, 1BN was actually deployed 03 Feb to 06 Apr 98, but got to hang out for a month before that to get classes ready, though most of that time was spent at home, I got a lot of pics though, let me figure out how to attach an image to a PM and will see if you know the faces. I just remember the men.
> 
> OMG that vet was freaking hot, was a Cpt that got pulled from someplace in europe, I mean she was so hot she got 4 of us to wrestle a monster chit covered pig to the ground so she could give it some shots, Biggest damn pig I have ever seen, think I have pics of it as well !!! funny thing is she looks a lot like the chick in the pic poking the bear.
> 
> ...


Then I know exactly who you deployed with since I was in C. Co. 1st BN, during that time, Although my last trip to Mali was in 2002. But I know who you went with and they were some good guys. I also remember the big trip there...We normally go smaller, without the entourage of Vets and Psyops when we go on a FID JCET. Good deal for you too...It's good to experience the other side of the military...can't say we always acted or looked like the typical Soldier....but by God we got shit done...and had a blast "often literally" doing it!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

To the OP, what the heck dude, we know you're OK. If I took the time to apologize every time I PUI (posted under the influence) I wouldn't have time for much else! Myself and I'm sure others can tell when someone goes out of character in their posts. Don't worry much about it, but appreciate your sentiment! Life's too short to worry about the small things. Forums were invented so folks could vent!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> To the OP, what the heck dude, we know you're OK. If I took the time to apologize every time I PUI (posted under the influence) I wouldn't have time for much else! Myself and I'm sure others can tell when someone goes out of character in their posts. Don't worry much about it, but appreciate your sentiment! Life's too short to worry about the small things. Forums were invented so folks could vent!


1skrewloose, THis thread is exactly why I do things like this...I lost my bearing and acted a fool. I felt embarrassed by acting that way and to ease my shame I come clean about it...It works for me... More over, in doing so I, and a couple others learned something about the new guy and could better appraise themselves of the new person other than relying on tit-for-tat exchanges on a controversial post (like the castle thing). I ain't vouching that John's a good or bad dude. I'm saying He definitely went on that trip. So that part of his story checks out...and I respect a dude that has gone out with us, because we are generally picky bout those things and you must be a good dude, or a hot chick.... So...I'm just sayin there...BUt as I said before...the apology was for my soul and my conscience....I need to do that when I act that way or else I will get lost and lose sight of how I would like to be. That's all man....I ain't gonna commit Hari-Kari over it or anything....Nothing too hard about telling your community and friends...." Hey man....I ****ed up..... Sorry." ...Some of us should try it more often instead of holding on to a bad position.

I was raised that admitting when your wrong doesn't make you less of a man...It makes you a better man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I again acted like a raving lunatic last night. Going off on John Oscar in a very rude way. I did this because I was in a very melancholy mood due to Fathers day and my having not seen my father for more than 3 years and not even having a picture of him to remind me of him. I immediately seized upon a post by John about acquiring prep items at a discount by buying storage units that had been forfeited due to lack of payment. I had lost all of my family pictures and many precious items like a blanket my mother made for me before she died and other things, because while I was deployed the automatic payment for the unit went to the wrong account. I didn't get the notification and it was auctioned off 6 months later... a month before I returned from a deployment. Those items ultimately ended up thrown in a dumpster because they held no value to the person who bought it. So I have held a long standing grudge (probably unwarranted, because someone will always buy those units) against the people who buy and rent storage units.
> 
> Regardless of my causes, my words where vitriolic and uncalled for. I have deleted the posts and would ask that anyone quoting them remove them as well, because I am ashamed to have acted in that manner. John actually demonstrated very good restraint by not lashing back at me and for that I am grateful. So for the record and for posterity...
> 
> I, Old SF Guy, do humbly apologize to John Oscar and beg his forgiveness.


deleted my post brother ^^..would have faster but i was out in la grange on pleasure


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm going to make a point here about proving you're a vet, you don't have to no matter who asks, they all come undone over time if they are full of shit or not

RPD I put my left nut on is a Vietnam vet and proud (proof is how he handles himself, what he posts and so on)

OSFG... when I first met this coot I had doubts, major doubts (this came from his handle) and even probed him on it, but through his involvement here, I bet my right nut he is 100% PTSD insane certified ****ed up combat veteran, that I believe was (and maybe still is) part of a sf group, but I but anything else on he wasn't navy seals, and not SAS/sasr (I believe what he has said in confidence) 

what pisses me off (and a lot of military communities, and civilians) are wankers that say "I'm a vet" for bragging rights, and turn out to be a lie, to those I take this chance to say **** you and the hole you came out of

to John Oscar, I will remain in doubt of your military history for some time, (no biggie and how you eloquently put it /srugs) and no this is not a request to prove me wrong, this is a statement that too many pricks claim it and that makes it harder for you...

what this means, if your 100% up and down great, if not well great, I don't care... there is more to a person than the sum of their military service, just don't be a faker, and AI may eat his words


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Inor said:


> Well John Oscar, I am doing some testing for you today to see if your idea of shitting in garbage cans works well. I dropped a deuce in the garbage can at the hotel before I left for work this morning. I'll let you know if the Mexican maid (sort of like a prole) cleaned it out when I get back. :lol:


Hey John Oscar -

It not only worked; it worked better than you said it would! I got home from work today and the garbage can in my hotel room was nice and clean. And when the Mexi-maid saw me, she even came up to me and complimented me on my genius. I tried to explain that it was not my genius, but yours. However, she does not understand English so I do not think she picked up on that.

But I think she really liked the idea. She was talking real fast and real loud. I do not understand Mexican, so I am not sure exactly the words she was using. But it was obvious from her body language that she was really excited by the concept. She liked the idea so much that she even came up with a pet name for me: "Pendejo".

I am sure that as I write this, she is putting her 8 kids to bed in the backseat of a '68 Chevy Bel Aire and then she is going to go pinch a loaf into a Home Depot bucket!

So let me know if there are any other experiments you need me to try. :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I'm going to make a point here about proving you're a vet, you don't have to no matter who asks, they all come undone over time if they are full of shit or not
> 
> RPD I put my left nut on is a Vietnam vet and proud (proof is how he handles himself, what he posts and so on)
> 
> ...


Yeah Phoniox...I understand why you would have doubted me based on the moniker. I spent the better part of my career telling folks that asked me what I did that..."I'm in communications, or I work for a consulting group, or some other shit, because every asshole in Fayetteville was "Special Op's" You can't get a drink without running into 10 so-called "Black op's" guy that couldn't tell you what they did or they'd have to kill you. Back when I was in the 1/75th Ranger Bn in Savannah, I was driving through Tennessee when I met a long haired bummy looking guy and he saw my high and tight hair cut and asked me if I was in the military. I said I was and he said me too....I'm with the Rangers...we grow our hair out so that we blend in....I hate those pricks and the stolen valor fools who think a medal bought is a medal earned. But once I retired I decided I was going to be proud of what I did. As for what I do now... Research and Development, That's all. I make shit for the new warriors fighting the good fight. I still get over there couple times a year to test new stuff and show them how to use it. Even carry a side arm and occasionally a long gun...but I'm too old to be doing the tough stuff so I develop and test, deliver and train. Thanks for standing up for us...it means alot when folks don't just believe every self proclaimed dude is a vet. And in the end... I can happily prove I am who I say I am....Give me your address and I'll come and see you....you may not see me though....LOL.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Or I will give you a picture.... Here's me in China:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Or I will give you a picture.... Here's me in China:
> View attachment 5725


if that's you in China, where's the masterbating monkeys?? Lol


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I'm glad you all took your meds. I'm taking mine now, as I am a veteran of life, with PTSD, PMS, and several guns that I like to take out and look at once in awhile. Now I'm getting the warm and fuzzy feelin...and it's not from looking at monkey porn...:shock:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Yeah Phoniox...I understand why you would have doubted me based on the moniker. I spent the better part of my career telling folks that asked me what I did that..."I'm in communications, or I work for a consulting group, or some other shit, because every asshole in Fayetteville was "Special Op's" You can't get a drink without running into 10 so-called "Black op's" guy that couldn't tell you what they did or they'd have to kill you. Back when I was in the 1/75th Ranger Bn in Savannah, I was driving through Tennessee when I met a long haired bummy looking guy and he saw my high and tight hair cut and asked me if I was in the military. I said I was and he said me too....I'm with the Rangers...we grow our hair out so that we blend in....I hate those pricks and the stolen valor fools who think a medal bought is a medal earned. But once I retired I decided I was going to be proud of what I did. As for what I do now... Research and Development, That's all. I make shit for the new warriors fighting the good fight. I still get over there couple times a year to test new stuff and show them how to use it. Even carry a side arm and occasionally a long gun...but I'm too old to be doing the tough stuff so I develop and test, deliver and train. Thanks for standing up for us...it means alot when folks don't just believe every self proclaimed dude is a vet. And in the end... I can happily prove I am who I say I am....Give me your address and I'll come and see you....you may not see me though....LOL.


Lol you never had to prove me wrong, you just kept on trucking and gained the respect of forum members by been you...

but I will remember that offer, so anyone has a address they want osfg to visit? lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Lol you never had to prove me wrong, you just kept on trucking and gained the respect of forum members by been you...
> 
> but I will remember that offer, so anyone has a address they want osfg to visit? lol


I'll be raising a glass with him next month when I visit his town.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'll be raising a glass with him next month when I visit his town.


Lol I was been a smart ass to his "I will visit but you won't see me line" and since muzzle flash was my first thought (well um lack of) I bet there are a few people that could just "go missing"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Lol I was been a smart ass to his "I will visit but you won't see me line" and since muzzle flash was my first thought (well um lack of) I bet there are a few people that could just "go missing"


Oh we can only hope....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Now you guys know I have renounced my violent ways and now live a life of live and let live...I am not a violent person....er....unh....what was the topic of this thread again?....ahhhh damn...scratch that last comment....I still gotta mean streak in me...who am I kidding.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now you guys know I have renounced my violent ways and now live a life of live and let live...I am not a violent person....er....unh....what was the topic of this thread again?....ahhhh damn...scratch that last comment....I still gotta mean streak in me...who am I kidding.


We all got that pal. Your's is just more refined than ours is. Remember, I'm the guy that punches hippies for fun. Really.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'm kind of late to this but I don't see the need for you to make a public apology. I was reading some of the stuff he posted and was like you got to be kidding me. Anybody can create a user profile and post, and sometimes that anybody turns out to be a very strange duck. I was starting to wondering Oscar was actually survivalist77. Had ol' survivalist 77 finally figured out the spell check thing and decided to have another go at it under a new profile name. Same kind of strangeness.


That's what I was thinking. Nearly the same idea. And both from Texas. I think. Biggest difference I see is this new nut case wants to reinstate slavery.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> That's what I was thinking. Nearly the same idea. And both from Texas. I think. Biggest difference I see is this new nut case wants to reinstate slavery.


Like I said Arizona, I ain't saying he's a good or bad, just that his story checks with me and he has conducted himself well with regards to me. I decided not to follow the whole Castle thing early on and didn't follow too much of that thread, because Castles mean kings, and Kings mean serfs, and serfs mean rebellion and well I just ain't going there. We will all get to decide for ourselves what John's true character is the more he posts. I am simply saying I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt. Because if 1st impressions are the only impressions then I am more screwed than most folks with my rants and raves.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Like I said Arizona, I ain't saying he's a good or bad, just that his story checks with me and he has conducted himself well with regards to me. I decided not to follow the whole Castle thing early on and didn't follow too much of that thread, because Castles mean kings, and Kings mean serfs, and serfs mean rebellion and well I just ain't going there. We will all get to decide for ourselves what John's true character is the more he posts. I am simply saying I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt. Because if 1st impressions are the only impressions then I am more screwed than most folks with my rants and raves.....


Yeah, but he did give me the idea to shit in a garbage can! That is well worth the price of admission!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Yeah, but he did give me the idea to shit in a garbage can! That is well worth the price of admission!


**** you, I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Then I know exactly who you deployed with since I was in C. Co. 1st BN, during that time, Although my last trip to Mali was in 2002. But I know who you went with and they were some good guys. I also remember the big trip there...We normally go smaller, without the entourage of Vets and Psyops when we go on a FID JCET. Good deal for you too...It's good to experience the other side of the military...can't say we always acted or looked like the typical Soldier....but by God we got shit done...and had a blast "often literally" doing it!


Actually I think there are about 5 sides to the army, well 5 that I got to see anyway.

True remf's, personnel units, most logistics units, finance ect.-more about being the first to tag the new female private than anything else.

Infantry-Treat you like expendable 2 year old garbage, and make you like it.

Wannabe infantry- every other combat arms though dawn patrol with the MP's was pretty cool, took balls rolling out into the sunrise trying to be the ones hit with the IED's they set over night on the main convoy routs, because your the only ones with up-armor. Bon Jovi blaring, the sound of chambering rounds as you roll out the gates. lol not even sure if they are classified as combat arms, but they sure thought they were. Most of the pompous asses in the military come from this category.

The mostly civilian units-was only in one, USACCK, full bird company commander with about 11 military and over 100 civilians, more like a nursing home for retired military double dipping, but OMG those guys had stroke.

What the army should be
Rangers- spent 5 months trying to get through that damn 3 week rip course.
Special Forces- thanks for letting me tag along for a couple months, was freaking awesome
Delta- never had the Honor, but my best friend and supply mentor did, he landed in some powerlines jumping out of a glider, burnt him bad but he lived, tuff fuker.

Yea, 5 sides that I saw anyway.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Well John Oscar, I am doing some testing for you today to see if your idea of shitting in garbage cans works well. I dropped a deuce in the garbage can at the hotel before I left for work this morning. I'll let you know if the Mexican maid (sort of like a prole) cleaned it out when I get back. :lol:


You and my senile mother inlaw, god rest her soul, emptying the trash was an adventure.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I decided not to follow the whole Castle thing early on and didn't follow too much of that thread, because Castles mean kings, and Kings mean serfs, and serfs mean rebellion and well I just ain't going there


There definitely are no kings in my plan, Arizona is talking about how I would handle hundreds of starving refugees, if his IQ was high enough he would realize that they will be living much better than him. He still has not told me how he would handle the 10th or 20th starving woman with a baby begging for food. If the estimates are correct and an EMP would wipe out 60 to 80% of the population, there will be a 10th and 20th and 30th ect.

I really think the realization that he would turn them away to starve at some point is more than he can handle, easier to target the only person he knows of with a plan to feed, house, arm, and protect them, than to acknowledge the limits of his plans.

Anyway SF, I would really like to know how you would assault the facility, or if you think I would be correct in assuming it is tough enough to not be worth it. And marauders would just move on to greener pastures.

BTW the whole thing is designed to help the poor preppers and refugees, kinda thinking the more people survive the faster we will be able to pick up the pieces, and this plan has the ability to save 10's or even hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

John Oscar said:


> Actually I think there are about 5 sides to the army, well 5 that I got to see anyway.
> 
> True remf's, personnel units, most logistics units, finance ect.-more about being the first to tag the new female private than anything else.
> 
> ...


I will say this....Without those REMF's, I don't get paid, get my mail, get my chow or bullets, get my transportation, get my ride home. Every little piece is important to me and I have and will always treat them with the dignity they deserve until they have demonstrated a desire to be singled out. Then the Old NCO will rear his mean old head and bite that persons head off. I think everyone should be proud of what they do and if they did there would be a lot less folks pretending to be something else. 
I went through the Q-Course with a guy who landed in power lines doing some HALO jumps at at Raeford DZ. He got burnt real bad along his neck. Wonder if it's the same guy?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

John Oscar said:


> There definitely are no kings in my plan, Arizona is talking about how I would handle hundreds of starving refugees, if his IQ was high enough he would realize that they will be living much better than him. He still has not told me how he would handle the 10th or 20th starving woman with a baby begging for food. If the estimates are correct and an EMP would wipe out 60 to 80% of the population, there will be a 10th and 20th and 30th ect.
> 
> I really think the realization that he would turn them away to starve at some point is more than he can handle, easier to target the only person he knows of with a plan to feed, house, arm, and protect them, than to acknowledge the limits of his plans.
> 
> ...


ANd sorry I didn't answer the assault thing. I'm not saying it's a good or bad idea...the Castle....it's just communal and I haven't given much thought to it. I see merit in parts but like I said...I haven't given it much thought. I couldn't tell you anything about taking one down until I knew the terrain on which it was situated. Maybe I will have time to look into it with greater detail and shoot some thoughts your way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I will say this....Without those REMF's, I don't get paid, get my mail, get my chow or bullets, get my transportation, get my ride home. Every little piece is important to me and I have and will always treat them with the dignity they deserve until they have demonstrated a desire to be singled out. Then the Old NCO will rear his mean old head and bite that persons head off. I think everyone should be proud of what they do and if they did there would be a lot less folks pretending to be something else.
> I went through the Q-Course with a guy who landed in power lines doing some HALO jumps at at Raeford DZ. He got burnt real bad along his neck. Wonder if it's the same guy?


Yes, there's infantry, and everything else is support.
But without support, in addition to those troops you already mentioned:
Better not get hit too bad, any wound that the platoon Doc (medic for you civilians) can't fix and you die. There's no Medevac choppers, no evac hospital.
No air support, because there's no pilots, or more importantly - ground crew.
No artillery support.
You're going to walk everywhere, just like old times, without mechanics to keep the vehicles running. I've known guys that walked all the way across France into Germany.
You're going to drink putrid water without the combat engineers establishing a water point.
And the list goes on. It has been said that for every infantryman there are nine support troops.

But my personal hero is a nameless, faceless, clerk at Batallion HQ who typed up my orders to travel on PCS from the DMZ in Vietnam to Fort Lewis, Washington and ETS. Here's to YOU, my brother!!!


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahh I am not dogging them, just saying it is a different side, they stood up, they volunteered, and hell I served in those units as well. It is the best thing about supply, though my infantry time kinda guaranteed I would cycle through combat arms, there was always a chance I could go anywhere.

With the way the Battlefield is changing there really are no true remfs left, it is just a term, category that people would understand, with a completely different culture, our POL and mail guys left the wire every single day, sometimes several times a day, open to be hit by an IED every single time, some of the higher ranking so called harder MOS's never left the compound. 

I really should have chose my words better, I can see how they could have been taken badly.... I guess it is my turn.

If I offended anyone that served, I am sorry.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice apology Old SF. You are indeed a good man. 

John also seems OK in spite of his shipping container compound idea. His first thread was almost unreadable but funny.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

You may not have offended them so much as ruffled a few feathers, I occasionally get my feathers ruffled by people, but I am really hard to offend, because some of those people are just to ignorant to know what they are talking about. One should not be offended by the ignorant, and before you take that wrong I am not referring to you. lol in my 21 years in the Army ( both regular and NG split about 50/50) I got bored from time to time and would change MOS I started in Aviation what is now known as 15U( was 67 U back then) Chinook mechanic and crew chief, great job my favorite of all of them. My Unit the 271st Innkeepers besides doing all the other jobs had the task of working with the Spec Ops units both US and ROK, even had some Australian SAS one time who were training with the US guys. I did receive an invite to join the 2nd of the 160th which was then forming down in GA, my uncle ended up retiring from them and tried talking me to come down and join for years. As a good Hooker I did not want to jump out of a perfectly good aircraft, which is a requirement to be part of the 160th. I did also receive the 15V mos which was Scout Helo mech and CC while at Ft Hood because my first unit was a corp support unit which did not work on Hooks. I also earned 45K in the Ordnance Branch, 11H (T.O.W.) which later was turned into 11B with a heavy weapons designation, and ended up getting my medical retirement as a 13P, though I got the word that will change as they are going to combine 13P and 13D. 

In the course of all those years I worked with people from just about every MOS the army had, some supported me and I others. Everyone teased each other about what they did who was best , and if you did not have a thick enough skin to deal with it, well I think it was a sign you voted progressive liberal and worshipped at the alter of political correctness.

I have friends and family who have been in all branches and the branches talk as much crap about each other, like the Marine who when I teased him about being part of the Navy said "Yes the Navy has 2 branches a masculine and feminine, and the Marines were the Masculine". Military people are like family and their arguments are more like brothers and sisters fighting. But being as this is print rather then real speech people have a hard time understanding when people are just teasing with each other and so this is what causes "offense or ruffled feathers" I think everyone needs to just thicken their skins again, and realize not all of us agree or think the same way and allow some slack for that.


----------



## John Oscar (Jun 16, 2014)

The navy kinda begs for it with the whole seamen thing.... Locked on a boat forever with nothing but dudes..... the death of don't ask, don't tell, probably hit them hard....

Literally !!!

The air force guys in Kuwait did not need to tell me they were staying in a 4 star hotel with maid service..... 

My issue was it looked like I was taking it farther than playing around, and actually putting down the service of others, and for that I am sorry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Innkeeper, your avatar is small, my eyes are old, but is that CH-47 getting ready to sling load a field piece?
Chinooks used to be everywhere in Vietnam with loads dangling in the nets, everything from howitzers and ammo, to pallets of beer.

We live not far (in aircraft terms) of several Navy and Army bases and Blackhawks are a common sight, but every once in a while Chinooks will come over, singly or in three's. It's like Old Home Week for me.
::clapping::
At the sound of any helicopter bigger than the average Bell Jet Ranger I run outside to watch. I can't help myself.
I sure do miss the sound of a Huey.

And, as you say, Dogface, Squid, Jarhead, Flyboy, are terms of endearment we use with each other. But against outsiders we are shoulder to shoulder.:-D


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Innkeeper, your avatar is small, my eyes are old, but is that CH-47 getting ready to sling load a field piece?
> Chinooks used to be everywhere in Vietnam with loads dangling in the nets, everything from howitzers and ammo, to pallets of beer.
> 
> We live not far (in aircraft terms) of several Navy and Army bases and Blackhawks are a common sight, but every once in a while Chinooks will come over, singly or in three's. It's like Old Home Week for me.
> ...


Yes it is an M777, the newest field piece added to the Army inventory.

When were you in Vietnam? My first Platoon Sgt who I hold in high regards even today, was with our Unit the 271st Avn (Innkeepers) in Vietnam until they moved them to Korea, and it was in Korea I met him and fell in under him running one of his Maintenance Teams, and as his driver when he wanted to get out of dumb unit stuff, we would run up to Brigade in Seoul and just drive around. Though I did hold it against him for making me the squad volunteer to be unit mail clerk, he said do not worry , but The Commander liked me and my hard work , so I got the job, which gave me yet another hat to wear. All those hats did help me save money. lol

All out birds while I was there served in Vietnam they were C models, but we did switch over to the D models a couple of months before I went home.

Anyway not sure if you got rides from that Unit in Nam, or if you were in Vietnam when they had the Guns a Go-Go, which were the test bed of Chinooks as Gunships, the last one flying which was shot down in '68 during the Battle of Hue.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Innkeeper said:


> Yes it is an M777, the newest field piece added to the Army inventory.
> 
> When were you in Vietnam? My first Platoon Sgt who I hold in high regards even today, was with our Unit the 271st Avn (Innkeepers) in Vietnam until they moved them to Korea, and it was in Korea I met him and fell in under him running one of his Maintenance Teams, and as his driver when he wanted to get out of dumb unit stuff, we would run up to Brigade in Seoul and just drive around. Though I did hold it against him for making me the squad volunteer to be unit mail clerk, he said do not worry , but The Commander liked me and my hard work , so I got the job, which gave me yet another hat to wear. All those hats did help me save money. lol
> 
> ...


I was with the 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
We were on loan to the USMC, came under Command and Control of the 3rd MarDiv, and operated with them along the DMZ, from the Khe Sahn Plains to the South China Sea. I never flew in a helicopter, only C-123's and C-130's.
I was there Oct 68 to Oct 70. 
Stateside I was in a Field Artillery unit, self propelled 175MM and 8 inch howitzers.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was with the 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
> We were on loan to the USMC, came under Command and Control of the 3rd MarDiv, and operated with them along the DMZ, from the Khe Sahn Plains to the South China Sea. I never flew in a helicopter, only C-123's and C-130's.
> I was there Oct 68 to Oct 70.
> Stateside I was in a Field Artillery unit, self propelled 175MM and 8 inch howitzers.


My Unit got loaned to 2MarDiv for about 5 months during my deployment in 05and 06 over in Al-Anbar province. Due to my multi MOS issue I came back from R&R leave to find my unit had volunteered me and 11 other guys to another Army unit loaned to the Marines, turned out a good thing was a dangerous Location a little combat outpost in downtown Ramadi, but I made some good friends, some of whom I still talk to today, and gained a lot of good experience.

I did work with 3MarDiv Air wing in Korea good guys even if they were using CH-46's that were older then our Vietnam era Chinooks.

Years before I joined my HIMAR unit they were 8" Howitzers and our 777 units were M109 SP.

My 10-11 Deployment we replaced a Florida NG Artillery unit even had a few of them volunteer to stay for another deployment and one got assigned to my platoon good guy, I talk to him once in awhile too, one of these days I will get down to visit him, I hardly make it past Savannah anymore, I love that area get down there and visit My Aunt down there, after I finally retire for good I might think about that part of GA for living in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was with the 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized).
> We were on loan to the USMC, came under Command and Control of the 3rd MarDiv, and operated with them along the DMZ, from the Khe Sahn Plains to the South China Sea. I never flew in a helicopter, only C-123's and C-130's.
> I was there Oct 68 to Oct 70.
> Stateside I was in a Field Artillery unit, self propelled 175MM and 8 inch howitzers.


NOTE: Big Honkin' Typo - should read Oct 69 to Oct 70, not 68.


----------

